# Abby has cancer :(



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I just found out a few minutes ago that my 10 1/2 yo Great Dane, Abby, has liver cancer. The vet said she would probably last another 6 months which isn't real bad. Not many Danes make it to 11 years old and maybe she will. I'm very thankful I have had her as long as I have. She is a wonderful companion.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Awww...so sorry to hear that. I lost my big dane girl (165#) Ruby Luna to intestinal lymphoma in 2005. She was only 5 & 1/2 years old. My boy Kronos I lost WAY too early due to crappy breeding at 18 months. Sorry for the bad news on your girl. We don't see many danes past about 6 or 7 at the Vet I work for.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh, I'm so sorry, that truly sucks. Potentially having another six months with your sweet pup is a blessing though, time to build plenty of memories. How did you suspect something was wrong?


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I'm really sorry, it sounds like she has a wonderful and loving owner that will keep caring for her regardless of circumstances. Best wishes to you.


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry :frown: It is so hard to hear your dog has cancer. But at least she has lived a long, wonderful life :smile: I lost my first standard poodle to metastasized cancer at 11. I actually found out right around this time, and he passed in February. 

Enjoy the next 6 months with her!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh man, that is so heartbreaking. 
She is so lucky to have such an awesome, loving owner, who takes such great care of her. Ten is pretty old for a Dane. 
Enjoy the next 6 months with her. 
You're in our thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry to hear this.

I'm junk at this sort of thing. So I'll just say that I'm glad that Abby has had such a great dad all these years who has so obviously cared so much for her. She is a luck girl. And you're a lucky guy to get to spend these last 6 months with her. 

You're both in my thoughts. :frown:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Blessings to you and Abby! You have given her such wonderful love and kindness. This is sad and heartbreaking, but what a wonderful life you have given her so far! May your final days with her be memorable and joyfully special. Hugs and kisses to Abby. Yep I am tearing up now.


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this. I just had to put my 16 year old Rottie/Chowdown last Monday (11/29) due to metastasized cancer. Undoubtedly the hardest thing I have ever done, yet it was the last way I could show her the unconditional love she has shown me over the past 16 years. I think all loving dog owners agree that the last favor we can do for them is not allow them to suffer. I hope you enjoy soaking up every last minute you have with her. 

One thing that did make me feel a little better... is the fact that she had raised my other three. I believe she will live on in them, as I'm sure your Abby will live on through your other dane.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wow im sorry bill


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I am truly sorry to hear of this, RFD. 

Peace to you all,


----------



## Pheebs (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry.
But i'm sure she will have the best 6 months of her life with you and your family.
I'm so sad for this kind of news.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. They make me feel even closer to Abby, who is lying on the floor beside me. Of course they made me tear up also. I really appreciate the concern for the well being of my little girl. :smile:

Someone asked what made me suspicious. She had been drinking A LOT of water the last few months and she has been slowly loosing weight.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

You and Abby will be in my thoughts RFD. My heart sank when I read this, having been through it and knowing how one feels. Be sure, and I'm sure you will, that you make some really special exciting memories with her in the coming months. What a miracle lady she is, a Great Dane at this age. You have done awesome with her to come this far and you are the reason she has made it to to her age today.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh, I am so sorry. I know what you're going through. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry Bill. Abby is a very lucky girl to have someone who cares so much about her and that you've taken such good care of her over the years. You've given her a good long and happy life. Make these last few months the best of them all, which I have no doubt you will :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry to hear this, RFD. You're in my thoughts.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I"m sorry to hear this bad news:frown:


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

Ah jeez Bill, I'm really, REALLY sorry to hear this. It's clear that you have devoted a great deal of your life to being the best "dog dad" a pooch could ever hope for. I know you will make Abby's final months the best they can be for her. She's a lucky girl, in spite of the circumstances.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your Abby. Dogs hold a truly special place in our hearts and lives and I'm sure the wonderful memories you've had with her and the new ones you'll make will be with you always. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

You know, Bill, I was thinking about you guys and I wanted to tell you something.

You are single-handedly responsible for convincing me that a raw diet is vastly superior to anything else out there. When I first joined this community, I could see that you were a big part of it. You are very knowledgeable with regard to canine nutrition, and your vast research and experience with your own dogs has made you so. Furthermore, you have dedicated a large amount of your life to educating others in this respect. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but you started feeding raw with Abby. You have shared your experience with many many MANY others, and this has really helped to solidify (in my mind, at least) that raw is the way to go.

You have also shown yourself to be a wonderful animal trainer utilizing methods that are both positive and effective. I know that your training methods very likely evolved to what they are today from working with Abby on a daily basis. 

The impact that Abby has had on your life has (from what I perceive) been nothing but positive. The two of you have learned so much from each other. And you have shared a lot of that knowledge to literally tens of thousands of others. The experiences the two of you have shared has touched lives all over the word. And if even a fraction of those have implemented pieces of your experience, think of all the animals who are much better off for it.

Many of us here (myself especially) owe you and Abby a huge debt of gratitude for what we have learned from you both. SO many animals have benefited from you both. I can't tell you how thankful I am.

Abby's legacy will live on for a VERY long time through all of the people and animals who's lives have been touched by her. We have learned from you. You have learned from Abby. Thank you both so very much.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Well of course I'm crying now, poor Abby :frown:

I am very happy she's had such a long and wonderful life with such a caring and wonderful owner though. I know your last months together will be priceless. 

I lost my old family dog to spleen cancer in October and was an absolute emotional trainwreck over it for a long time so I understand how hard it is to face the hardship of losing a beloved pet and friend. You're both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Ania's Mommy is straight on. When numerous vets couldn't help me, I received help from raw. Your posts and raw 101 made it so easy to convert. I thank you and abbey for all your experience's. Imagine all the dogs and cats you guys have helped out:smile: Remember most people that are successful, never post online again. I was one of them until recently. Keep positive and cherrish whatever time is granted:smile:


----------



## chocolatelabguy (Nov 17, 2009)

My thoughts are with you and Abby - it's hard to express anything that hasn't already been posted here, so I won't try, other than to say that you and Abby are sincerely blessed to have each other.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, I've been offline for several days getting a new computer cause my old one had a horrible deep virus somewhere. Such sad news Bill, but you have given Abbey the most wonderful life that any human or dog could ask for, we all know the time will come and at least you know you have 6 months to give her the most dignified end any dog could ask for. I feel for you and am sad.


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

So very sorry to hear about Abby. I know of no words to offer you comfort. Just know that there are lots of us who understand your pain. Cherish the time you have left with Abby, as I know you will. I will be praying for both of you.


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

You and Abby are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about Abby. I know what you are going through and I would not wish this upon anyone. I know you two will make the most of everyday. My thoughts and prayers are with you both. Oh, ya Khan is sending Abby Slobbers!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Abby is so lucky to have you in her life, and I know that you feel the same about her. Enjoy the time you have left with her, because it will go by way too fast. 

Kodi, my rottie, was diagnosed on Dec. 23rd of last year and I had him put down on January 25th. He made it only a month. I pray that you have as long as possible together....

Keep her comfortable and love her as much as you can every day. :smile: Bill, I will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

I haven't been around much lately either but it made my stomach drop to read this.

I am very sorry for you and Abby.

Sending good thoughts to both of you.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I just found out a few minutes ago that my 10 1/2 yo Great Dane, Abby, has liver cancer. The vet said she would probably last another 6 months which isn't real bad. Not many Danes make it to 11 years old and maybe she will. I'm very thankful I have had her as long as I have. She is a wonderful companion.


i know how much you love abby and this is hard hitting news.

you've given her a wonderful life and the gift of love....no dog could ask for more....and you will be there for her.....

if not for you, i would not be feeding raw.....you walked me through all of my own stumbling as i learned...sometimes gently, most of the time with humour.....i owe you a great debt.


i know this hurts and will hurt....you are both in my thoughts.....


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I rarely venture in to this part of the forum so I did not see this until just now.

My deepest condolences to you and your pup, Abby. 

Ania's Mommy is right that you and Abby have made a big difference in the raw feeding world. I learned a lot from this forum but I have to be candid here:

I was extremely nervous about doing this. I was wondering what would it be like, somewhere down the line since there were no studies, etc. I wanted to try it, it made sense but there was still that big pocket pet industry brain washing in my mind. 

And then I learned about you. It was pointed out that you had been doing this for years. It was pointed out that you were a trainer. It was pointed out that you had a site.

It is BECAUSE you have been feeding raw for more years than any one else I know, that I started to relax and think this really was the right thing to do for my dogs. And cats, for that matter.

Now that I'm in to it, now that I'm over my anxieties, now that I've cleaned my mind of all that brainwashing, my dogs and my cats and any future dogs/cats I have, (and maybe, just maybe, some of my neighbors and co-workers will be convinced, over time, that no, I'm not killing my dogs by feeding them raw, look how beautiful and healthy they are...), will have the best diet possible.

The very fact that you had so many years experience really did it for me and got me in to this, full steam ahead. So thank you, thank Abby. She's saved a lot of dogs.

And once again, my deepest, sincerest condolences on this news. I can't even imagine the emotions. I wish you and Abby the best.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Anias Mommy & Serenity both expressed what I feel, but could not find the words to say. Lovely, well thought out posts. Thank you, and thank you RFD and Abbey as well.


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

I have not been on in while and I am terribly sorry to hear this. As tough as it must be, I applaud you for being so committed to healthier living for dogs and educating many of us. Peace to you, Abby and your fur family.


----------

